# spare part box ?



## chrisbowdler (Aug 7, 2009)

Today i was put in to a bit of a rough situation when my ruder pin decided to snap as i was paddling out threw 
the bar, there wasn't much of bar but it really isn't a place u want to be when something goes wrong i pushed 
threw the bar with rudder up and just paddle but on a rougher day i would have tipped for sure. Once i got out 
i checked to see what war wrong finding the pin had totally disappeared. so i was wondering if many of u guys 
carry a little tool kit in the yak with certain critical parts that can go wrong and are easily repairable at sea.
Going in i decided to put mirage drive in the hull and put in the marriage block and just paddle with rudder up
being the revolution i thought it wasn't a bad idea. caught a big wage in threw the bar got very close to tipping 
had to give people on rock wall something to laugh out bad made it threw un flipped but so wet u couldn't tell the difference.

So after this event i came home and have been trying to think up of a basic , small and light amount of tools and spare parts 
for the yak, any input would be great as i am not to sure what is more likely to break i do clean it out well and do basic maintenance.
Being my first kayak / hobie and maintenance tips would be great to keep little miss haps like this happening.

thanks

chris


----------

